# Dossier photos iPad mélangé depuis iLife 11



## mbpyzeron (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous
J'écris ce post car depuis que j'ai installé iLife 11 sur mon MBP la synchro avec mon iPad a provoqué le mélange complet des photos dans l'ipad. Les événements sont bien là mais les photos a l'intérieur sont toute melangees sans aucune logique.

Rien n'est résolu après avoir suprimer tout le dossier photo de l'ipad et une nouvelle synchro
Reperation des erreurs disque sur le Mac n'y fait rien non plus.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## arbaot (21 Novembre 2010)

a priori le problème est dans le dossier* iPod Photo Cache*

1ére sol : modifier ce qui doit-etre sync dans l'ipad pour forcer la mise à jour de ce cache

2éme sol : si la 1ére ne marche pas

il faut le supprimer (iPhoto le recréera  à la prochaine sync de l'Ipad)

soit :dans le finder afficher le fichier *iPhoto Library* clic droit : *Afficher le contenu du paquet* chercher le dossier *iPod Photo Cache* et le supprimer
soit : avec spotlight chercher *iPod Photo Cache*

mettre ce dossier à la poubelle et la vider

relancer une synchro de l'ipad

 elle devrait être plus longue du fait de la conversion des photos au format iPad


----------



## PHILTI (26 Février 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> a priori le problème est dans le dossier* iPod Photo Cache*
> 
> 1ére sol : modifier ce qui doit-etre sync dans l'ipad pour forcer la mise à jour de ce cache
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Mon problème est graduel :
1) Création dans l'iPad de dossiers "noirs" et vides
2) Mélange de photos

JE tente l'option 2 décrite, mais ne parvient pas à trouver le fichier iPhoto Library (suis sous Lion).
Pouvez-vous me communiquer l'arborescence ?

Merci beaucoup.

PH


----------



## PHILTI (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé le fichier en question.

J'ai tenté l'option 2 décrite, en supprimant de mon Mac "iPod Photo Cache" puis en resynchronisant mes photos.
Résultat identique, sur mon iPad, des photos placées de façon incohérente dans des événements inapropriés.

C'est pénible ....

Merci pour votre aide.

PH


----------

